# ME Test Takers, Hanging in there?



## Kephart P.E. (Nov 10, 2009)

How are you all passing the time? I was fairly lucky in that I had plenty of work to keep me busy last spring, but what are all you doing to keep from thinking about that damn test?


----------



## JoeysVee (Nov 10, 2009)

D. Kephart said:


> How are you all passing the time? I was fairly lucky in that I had plenty of work to keep me busy last spring, but what are all you doing to keep from thinking about that damn test?


I'm doing things around the house that I had to let go during the study months. My wife and I have also been spending time with family that was put on the back-burner. And of course we have Thansksgiving coming up so it's passing right on by.


----------



## PKT1106 (Nov 10, 2009)

I like to target shoot. I started reloading my own ammunition and will be doing that for the mean time. Also, deer season starts 11/14, so I will be out in a blind on the weekends waitin for the big buck to stroll by. It's actually rolling by pretty quickly.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Nov 10, 2009)

I hope you all are out having some fun as well. I know half the motivation for passing the thing is so you can get on with all the stuff you have put off.


----------



## chaocl (Nov 10, 2009)

I will watch many movies and celebrating Thanksgiving, Chrismas, New Year and Chinese New Year in time when I was waiting for the result. (I took in CA so the result will come almost the end of Jan. of 2010)

Good Luck guys! I will come back to report my result later..........


----------



## Mike D (Nov 10, 2009)

My wife and I basically didn't see any family or friends for 3 months so catching up with others has helped pass the time. Putting in a few more hours at work to catch up is also helping. I have Dec 16th on my calendar so hopefully I get the e-mail before that.


----------

